# Broke T - Johnny Thompson



## jcase (Jul 30, 2016)

Keeping it short, Johnny goes above and beyond. If you are looking for open mated VSH Queens, he is a good bet.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

jcase said:


> Keeping it short, Johnny goes above and beyond. If you are looking for open mated VSH Queens, he is a good bet.


agreed


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

Great source of nucs too!


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

agree completely!!!


----------

